# Dream bass?



## Brill (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought id start a thread about your dream bass.

Mine personally is a Warwick dolphin, but as a 6 string.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 3, 2013)

Something that looks like this.







But plays like this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Spector Euro 5 LX 5-String Bass Guitar | Musician's Friend






I'd also get a Euro 4 or this:






With an EMG P/J set, natural finish, and black pickguard.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 3, 2013)

6 string Warwick thumb


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

That neck looks humongous.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That neck looks humongous.



I love it!


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 3, 2013)

give me frets and another string and you have a deal


----------



## Thornmoon (Jan 3, 2013)

Wal MKII 5 string fretless.





Alembic Stanley Clarke Signature Bass


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 3, 2013)

One of those bongo 6 PDM's would do it for me as it is a bongo with SS frets. Otherwise a bongo does just as well.


----------



## dax21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice to see so many warwick fans. I'd go for either a natural ash Corvette 4 with all black hardware or a thumb 4 NT.

But to be honest I'm pretty happy with my BTB700 right now so I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## charlieshreds (Jan 3, 2013)

I've got kind've a weird dream bass....I would love a short scale(32") Warwick 4 string Thumb bass with a Khaler trem.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Another:


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 3, 2013)

dax21 said:


> Nice to see so many warwick fans. I'd go for either a natural ash Corvette 4 with all black hardware or a thumb 4 NT.
> 
> But to be honest I'm pretty happy with my BTB700 right now so I'm not in a hurry.



For every warwick fan there is a bassist who fucking hates them . Like this guy (damn I hate them).


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 3, 2013)

Dingwall AB-II 5 Fretless.

I'd probably want a fretted version as well, just in case, but this would be my go-to bass if I had one.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 3, 2013)

Dingwall, Spectors, Warwicks, omnomnom...


----------



## Veldar (Jan 3, 2013)

A 10 string octave iceman.

EDIT: and this bass so I can be meshuggah.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 3, 2013)

Dingwall Afterburner I.


----------



## Nag (Jan 3, 2013)

this as a 5-string


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 3, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Dingwall, Spectors, Warwicks, omnomnom...


That's how I view it as well


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 3, 2013)

Spector Alex Webster Sig

other than maybe having no inlays, this is pretty mucht eh perfect bass for me, 18 volts, with 3 band eq and mid sweep, can't say no toa black bass either lol


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 3, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> http://www.musikmachen.de/var/musik...ex-Webster-Signature-Bass_content_box_big.jpg



One of the few signature guitars that I really love.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> Spector Alex Webster Sig
> 
> other than maybe having no inlays, this is pretty mucht eh perfect bass for me, 18 volts, with 3 band eq and mid sweep, can't say no toa black bass either lol



Whats the difference between the Alex Webster and the Euro 5XL? I'd check the specs, but Spector's site is being all idiotic.

EDIT: Found some specs. The Alex Webster has an Ebony board and an all-maple body and neck while the Euro has an alder body, maple neck, and rosewood board... I like that.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 3, 2013)

I am not a bassist, but I would love to add one to my collection. A friend of mine has a gorgeous pre-Gibson Tobias 5 String Classic, and someday I will get one.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Murmel said:


>



I have one of these, it's not a bad bass (but I overpaid for mine)


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 4, 2013)

My DREAM bass? DREAM bass??? Surely, it would be something close to this...






but maybe in this wood....






Mmmmmmmmmm, I'll take either.........OK, I'll take both!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 4, 2013)

I own it; ESP LTD JM-500





















God damn I love this bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn, those specs look sexy on those.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 4, 2013)

The low F 6 string fanned-fretless 34-37 I'm having built is what I'm hoping is The Jam.

Outside of that, Conklin fretless 6 string.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats the difference between the Alex Webster and the Euro 5XL? I'd check the specs, but Spector's site is being all idiotic.
> 
> EDIT: Found some specs. The Alex Webster has an Ebony board and an all-maple body and neck while the Euro has an alder body, maple neck, and rosewood board... I like that.



slimmer neck profile aswell

can't hurt that it has an 18 volt active system with more EQ options


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> slimmer neck profile aswell




Gimme. Gimme nao.

Why can't they release a Professional series version of it? I'd kill for a Legend 5 with these specs.


----------



## Skexis (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like a Line 6 Variax but to be honest the level I'm at I'd be best off with a bass that plays itself


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 4, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> 6 string Warwick thumb


 
These are awesome. I have a Thumb Bolt-On 6 & love it!



Loxodrome said:


> I thought id start a thread about your dream bass.
> 
> Mine personally is a Warwick dolphin, but as a 6 string.




On TalkBass, I've seen pics of a Warwick custom shop production of a Dolphin 6. It looks sweet!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 4, 2013)

If money was no object, my dream basses would be:

Carl Thompson 6-string Rainbow Fretless with 3D Scroll, like Les Claypool's bass
http://www.ctbasses.com/lesRain.jpg

and

Ritter Jupiter 6 in Black Piano Finish
http://www.ritter-instruments.com/instruments/2005/0530-1.jpg


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Bigfan (Jan 4, 2013)

I would say this, but I'm getting one tomorrow. So less dream more reality:


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Skexis said:


> I'd like a Line 6 Variax but to be honest the level I'm at I'd be best off with a bass that plays itself



trilian is a fab bass sim. Takes a while to get used to it. Just pointing it out.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 4, 2013)

The Hideous Claw
Behold, The Hideous Claw! - TalkBass Forums


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> I would say this, but I'm getting one tomorrow. So less dream more reality:



Ugh. The Ibanez BTB look so gorgeous...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 5, 2013)

My dream bass would be the only 5-string Kubicki Factor that ever existed.


----------



## Kwampis (Jan 5, 2013)

charlieshreds said:


> short scale(32")...Khaler trem.



Claypool fan?

I'd go for a six string fretless bass with a J bass vibe to it.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

These are my all time favourites, endless dream withing a dream..

The pics are: 1st - alembic Elan 5, 2nd - spector Jason newsted sig (early and discontinued), 3rd - Alembic Europa


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just bought this!!! marleaux consat custom 6
https://twitter.com/BassFaceFuck/status/286903084431577088/photo/1
It plays beautifully!

dream bass is this, but it was out of my price range 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/chutsk10/Dingwall005.jpg

---------edit------------

Can't get the pictures to work, to I put some links in.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

Broken pic's dude


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 5, 2013)

o look another person saying 6 string dolphin. i prefer maple on my fretboard though


----------



## dreamermind (Jan 5, 2013)

*


Fender American Deluxe Jazz Bass V 5-String !
*


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 5, 2013)

^

Sweet


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine is pretty lame...a 5-string, neck-thru BC Rich Warlock with a 35" scale, Widow headstock, ebony fretboard, and a quilt maple top, finished in Trans Red with black bevels.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 6, 2013)

dreamermind said:


> *
> Fender American Deluxe Jazz Bass V 5-String !
> *



I really wanted that same model, then I found it at my local shop. So I got it down and played it only to be disappointed as hell.
Really, I think I've never been as disappointed in my life by any instrument, it played so bad.

Made me sad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2013)

ANOTHER:


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

Murmel said:


> I really wanted that same model, then I found it at my local shop. So I got it down and played it only to be disappointed as hell.
> Really, I think I've never been as disappointed in my life by any instrument, it played so bad.
> 
> Made me sad



Better gravitate to a nice ash bodied natural sting ray then I guess . You probably just hit a dud though.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 6, 2013)

wow, i don't think i have ever picked up a fender P or J bass that didn't sound amazing plugged or unplugged


----------



## iron blast (Jan 6, 2013)

It must have been at Guitar Center or some other mass market guitar shop


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 6, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> My dream bass would be the only 5-string Kubicki Factor that ever existed.


Those things really play that well? I gotta try one out.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 6, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Those things really play that well? I gotta try one out.



My 4-string Ex Factor is easily my best-playing bass and is also my most acoustically resonant bass.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 8, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> My 4-string Ex Factor is easily my best-playing bass and is also my most acoustically resonant bass.


That speaks tons coming from you. I need to get one eventually.


----------



## Radau (Jan 8, 2013)

I just happen own my dream bass!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Stealth bongo 6. NICE.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 8, 2013)

that is sick bro


----------



## Radau (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, I love it!


----------



## Veldar (Jan 11, 2013)

Radau said:


> I just happen own my dream bass!



Dream theater fan?


----------



## Radau (Jan 11, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Dream theater fan?



Definitely!
Maybe too much for my own good!


----------



## Murmel (Jan 11, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> wow, i don't think i have ever picked up a fender P or J bass that didn't sound amazing plugged or unplugged



I don't know how it sounded because I didn't even bother to plug it in. I'm sure it sounded good, like most Fenders.

But the playability was absolutely horrid.


----------



## urosxxx (Jan 19, 2013)

I just got this beast few days ago from factory. 
It's factory custom modified Euro 5 LX Alex Webster model (pearl white logo and inlays instead of red ones).

Best playing and sounding Spector I ever had. Setup is perfect!

I'm an Spector endorsee, so special thanx to Jiri from Czech factory for making this bass possible and to PJ for having me onboard.

This is my dream bass. Cheers!

http://www.facebook.com/noctiferia
NOCTIFERIA Channel - YouTube


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 19, 2013)

urosxxx said:


> I just got this beast few days ago from factory.
> It's factory custom modified Euro 5 LX Alex Webster model (pearl white logo and inlays instead of red ones).
> 
> Best playing and sounding Spector I ever had. Setup is perfect!
> ...



first post and it's an epic one, i would buy that bass in a heart beat, i love Alex Websters playing, and the spectors i have tried are amazing, i imagine the thinner neck on that beast is just amazing to play

and amazing score again mate, looks even more amazing with the pearl inlays, i would take that over the red inlayed one anyday


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 28, 2013)

One of my dream basses (as we all have many) would be an Etherial custom 6 string bass. I'm actually in the design process right now and couldn't be more excited. Bluegum body, blackbutt neck/fretboard with a carbon fiber shell, and a carbon fiber skin over the fretboard. Definitely a dream come true right here


----------



## Herrick (Jan 29, 2013)

My dream bass is a Passive 5-string with PJ pickups that doesn't look like a Fender clone, and that isn't a Yamaha BB.


----------



## larry (Jan 30, 2013)

it doesn't exist..

passive, single neodymium pup, multi-scale all carbon fiber / graphite 
ibanez sr1006 copy with stainless jumbo frets, fiber optic side dots, on
board tuner and satin finish..


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 30, 2013)

I like to think I have good taste.

EDIT: They would all be 5 strings doe.


Ting.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 31, 2013)

They used to have a good selection of Warwicks at GC. Now, they don't exist anymore. That 6 string photo made me think of that.

Anyhoo.....that bass looks a lot like......wait.........I can't think of it.........


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 31, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> Anyhoo.....that bass looks a lot like......wait.........I can't think of it.........



A potato?


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 31, 2013)

Jason Newsted's 5 string Alembic.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 31, 2013)

If I can afford it, someday I will own a matte black MTD 5-string. Had one of his 4-strings back in college and it was amazing.

Those Thumb singlecuts look amazing but I'm not sure I could justify the price. Thankfully the Warwick used market is always pretty decent.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 31, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Jason Newsted's 5 string Alembic.



Wow, an Alembic I actually like! It's got sort of an old Wal look to it, very cool.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 31, 2013)

Radau said:


> I just happen own my dream bass!



How's the low B on that thing? I'm starting to GAS for a 5 or 6 string and those basses are so weird looking I kind of love them.


----------



## holy ghost (Feb 17, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> 6 string Warwick thumb



This is my dream bass, only w/ no frets.... love the aesthetic of these!!


----------



## Murmel (Feb 18, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


>



I really dig this shape. I wish Carvin didn't shit on everyone outside 'murica.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine would be based on a warwick vampyre darklord, but in a 7 string version, 36" scale, Low B to high C would be fretless and the low Gb would be fretted. bolt on, basswood body, maple neck, eboney fretboard, fret lines inlay. and much more but i can not be asked to type it all out.


----------



## Kaappari (Feb 19, 2013)

Alembic, Balance K shape, 5 or 6 strings, maple ebony neck, buckeye burl top.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Feb 19, 2013)

Except I already own one.


----------



## PasIvre (Feb 19, 2013)

Pedulla pentabuzz, two soapbars, flamed maple purple top.


----------



## Thornmoon (Feb 19, 2013)

PasIvre said:


> Pedulla pentabuzz, two soapbars, flamed maple purple top.


Yep, I'd love to have one of those as well.


----------



## PasIvre (Feb 20, 2013)

Thornmoon said:


> Yep, I'd love to have one of those as well.


Well, to be perfectly honest, any ol' penta/hexabuzz would float my boat pretty damn well.


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2013)

anything that Beardly makes... His basses are awesome!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> anything that Beardly makes... His basses are awesome!






my god, that is some WIN right there!


----------



## GTBD7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jackson Concert Bass Body
Alder Wood
Carbon Fiber Neck
Maple Fret Board
2x Bridge Pickups (Side by side), EMG DC's
Transparent Silver Burst Finish
Black Gotoh Bass Tuners
1x Volume Knob, No Tone Nob
Hipshot Bass Bridge


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Mar 7, 2013)

Well there's this one that I just got: NBD Stambaugh 11 string! [Warning: this thread contains ERB content and bass pr0n] - TalkBass Forums

Next in line is a Prometeus 6er. Fanned from 40-36.5 or 39-35.5, 18.5 mm spacing, tuned to Drop F or Drop E or something insane of that nature (this will be my metal bass), Zebrano body, Wenge neck, Bubinga fretboard, nuvolari body shape and some Firekeeper pickups. Prometeus, expect a check from me sometime this summer!


----------



## Thornmoon (Mar 7, 2013)

JamesRGoodall said:


> Zebrano body


Are you gonna have the body chambered? That thing will be a boat anchor! I had a Conklin that had a solid zebrano body and it was a BACK BREAKER!


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Mar 7, 2013)

Thornmoon said:


> Are you gonna have the body chambered? That thing will be a boat anchor! I had a Conklin that had a solid zebrano body and it was a BACK BREAKER!



Loleven if I didn't, it would still be a feather compared to the Stambaugh! but I do recall reading somewhere, I think on Prometeus's website, that chambered bodies are standard


----------



## harleymonster (Mar 12, 2013)

mine personally would be the jackson concert bass 5 string, but neck thru, and seymore duncan blackouts(bassform) and have just tone and volume knob


----------



## HL7DS (Mar 20, 2013)

6 string fretless Thumb (NT)


----------



## KBurks (Mar 20, 2013)

Warwick Corvette 5 NT $$ in Natural Ash...so beautiful.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Mar 20, 2013)

my Stingray


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 20, 2013)

KBurks said:


> Warwick Corvette 5 NT $$ in Natural Ash...so beautiful.



i've played that bass, awesome sound and feel, still a tad fat in the neck for my liking


----------

